# 1" quill stem fitted to 1 1/8th threaded steerer. Is there a shim?



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a Nitto Dirt Drop stem in 1" and was wondering if there was a conversion adapter to make it fit into a 1 1/8th threaded steerer. Does anyone make a shim? Would a shim even work?
Thanks.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

There is. Shown here included with a quill adapter thing. I've seen the shim by itself also, just didn't have the time to look for it.

STEM Mountain Bike DELTA QUILL ADAPTER 1-1/8 w/shim 799403112303 | eBay


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

You just need a piece of 1" x .058" tube. Slice and debur it.

-Joel


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

If your 1" Nitto stem is a Quill, which I am guessing it is, there is not an adapter to use in a 1-1/8" fork. I do not know of an "shim" that will allow the 1" Quill to work correctly.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> There is. Shown here included with a quill adapter thing. I've seen the shim by itself also, just didn't have the time to look for it.
> 
> STEM Mountain Bike DELTA QUILL ADAPTER 1-1/8 w/shim 799403112303 | eBay


Thanks,
It looks like this will work but I just need the shim not the whole kit.
I will weigh my options and figure out what to do.
Cheers.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

banks said:


> If your 1" Nitto stem is a Quill, which I am guessing it is, there is not an adapter to use in a 1-1/8" fork. I do not know of an "shim" that will allow the 1" Quill to work correctly.


Not so, as shown above, it can work quite well. I didn't have access to 1"X.058" tubing, but I had a lathe, aluminum bar stock, and time! Made one and it worked perfectly. It is probably rolling around in my tool box somewhere.

I'll see if I can find it.

frog


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Pics*

Here's the one I made. It works just fine. Not sure I need it anymore, Larryjo, send me a PM if you want it.

frog


----------

